

Parallel Worlds exist and will soon be testable, expert says - kevbin
http://ieet.org/index.php/IEET/more/pelletier20131118

======
ssivark
"Strange happenings have been observed by cosmologists such as the Andromeda
galaxy, 2.2 million light-years away speeding towards the Milky Way at 200,000
mph. This phenomenon makes sense logically if gravity leaking from an
invisible universe were pulling the two galaxies together."

^Citation please?

"It may make me feel less unique as a person, or maybe grateful; because many
things I've not found time for are maybe being done by a copy of me somewhere
else!"

Puh-leeeease! This person is confusing two different connotations of the
phrase "multiple universes". One is Everett's many worlds interpretation of
quantum mechanics (which some people think of as having multiple "you"s). The
multiple universes concept used here has _nothing_ to do with that.

This article is like a child born out of a speculative mother and a
speculative father. I'm at a loss for words to describe it.

The article gets progressively worse after that. The last two paragraphs are
pure and utter BS. Sorry if I'm not polite, but as someone who understands a
bit of the physics, I find this to be a very very bad article.

------
onli
Love it. Cosmological constant, dark energy, parallel universes, combining of
our clones to become better humans. All things in the mind of people claimed
to brilliant, not proveable (so far, of course) with any scientific method.
The prove always behind the corner. I think this happens when people with a
predetermination to esoteric thinking become scientists: They reach the
barrier of science and start to invent stuff.

Sure, if any of it proves true, it may be groundbreaking. But till then, I
will stick to things which hold true in experiments. Not god, not the
invisible pink unicorn, and for sure not merging with my clone of a parallel
universe.

------
plaguuuuuu
Uhhhhhhhh

------
andrewcooke
eventually != soon

